# It's time to share my embarrassing confession.



## MHealthJo (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm sure I'm far too old for one of these celebrity crushes, haven't had one this bad since high school. Good lord. But I feel it's time to come clean about one of the main reasons I've been preoccupied recently....





There... I do feel better. A burden shared is a burden halved. 

Except not really, because I still love him so much and he's so kind and funny and fun and talented and brilliant and interesting and passionate and committed and hardworking yet also a dag which is just so cute and why can't I marry him and *Jo bursts into hysterical sobs*  :cry1:  :sob: :hopeless:

I know I have the  pity of all of you now so that helps. Thanks.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 12, 2013)

What shows do you like him in? I only know of him from playing Loki...


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2013)

Loki in the Avengers is where he first got my attention... great performance and presence. Then I sorta forgot about him, and then recently because Thor 2 was soon to be released, the first Thor came on TV and, well, another fantastic performance which got my attention again.  But each time I'd seen him I had wondered if he was Michael Fassbender, who plays young Magneto in X-Men First Class. They have a similar look. So while watching the first Thor, I made the mistake of googling to find out....

... and by doing that, not only did I realise this was another person called Tom Hiddleston, but I was exposed to all the funny memes and fandom that have come about because of his amazingly kind, generous and fun personality, incredibly hardworking Shakesperian/Eton/Cambridge/RADA background, lovely dorky self-acceptance and passion, and general education and wisdom and loveliness. And well, that was the end of me I tell ya. 

So far I've only also listened to audios of him in a few things, such as Othello and a BBC radio play of Dracula, but there's a bunch more things I need to see. Man I just love him as himself though - so many wonderfully thoughtful and funny interviews and just his sheer kindness and generosity and genuine caring and appreciation for his fans and for people in general. If you do want to meet this lovely person check out his Popcorn Taxi interview and also his Nerd HQ interview, where you can also see the cool and funny Zachary Levi (Fandral from Thor 2). 

Oh my it's such a relief to get so much love off my chest, thank you people. Hopefully I can contain it for a bit now but I won't promise anything....


----------



## HBas (Dec 13, 2013)

Hahahaha - your confession is just too cute and quite educational 

Enjoy every second of it!


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha thanks HBas... I plan to. 



---------- Post Merged at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:01 PM ----------



MHealthJo said:


> If you do want to meet this lovely person check out his Popcorn Taxi interview and also his Nerd HQ interview,



...OR, you can get a hopelessly inadequate quick snapshot of the awesomeness via something like this: 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ellievhall/15-convincing-reasons-tom-hiddleston-is-an-actual-disney-pri


----------

